# Egyptian News



## hyper_janice

I just heard (per husband translating news) that Egypt is going to open up the gates from Gaza and allow the Palestinians to come into Sinai if the tanks roll into Gaza. So I guess that means another land grab by Netanyahu and another burden upon the Egyptian people. This sounds like a bad idea to me. It may save some lives, but the burden of all these people leaving their homes just to satisfy Netanyahu is just a bad idea. OMG this is not good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Think of the repercussions.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I feel for the Palestinians ... but more so because the countries around them don't really care what happens to them. Yes we have banners up etc etc but that is about the extent of their sympathy.


----------



## hyper_janice

MaidenScotland said:


> I feel for the Palestinians ... but more so because the countries around them don't really care what happens to them. Yes we have banners up etc etc but that is about the extent of their sympathy.


I am very concerned for the Palestinians. I send home information to my family and old friends because America's media is negligent of informing the people of what is truly happening. I have done this for a long time. Yesterday I made several posts to Barak Obama. 

Ramifications is what I was talking about in the first post. If Egypt does this, do you not think there will be consequences from not only Israel? You don't think that Israel will close this border and expand their land grab and infiltrate the Strip? Do you think they will allow them back, if you do you're not thinking straight. Many Palestinians have been thrown off their land and not compensated monetarily. They have done this in batches sending them away destitute in buses, bus after bus. They escalate their evil actions and the US sits by knowing Israel is wrong. Have you ever looked at the expressions of Obama's face while in the presence of Netanyahu? It is a look at total disdain. 

Now think about Egypt. They ship all these Palestinians into Sinai. Egypt is a mess right now, anyone that doesn't admit that is just plain a liar. The crime rate is at an all-time high, why? People are desperate. 

Where will the food come to feed these people? Do you really think the Arab league is going to help? You can answer this question with answering the following question. Has the Arab league done anything in the past to help the Palestinians other than help keep them locked up in an open-air prison? The people of Egypt can not feed themselves so how can they feed the Palestinians? Do you think America can help - just the same as the Arab League and Egypt, no their people are going thru their own economic hell right now. OK, food prices go up, more people desperate, more crime. You think it's bad now? Just wait!

Now what about housing? Egypt already has people living in shacks worse than the Palestinians would care to imagine for housing. If Egypt can't house their own people properly, what makes anyone think that they can aid the Palestinians. What is the difference if the people die from a bullet or pneumonia, the later takes longer and is more inhumane. Of coarse the most frail will die, yes, we'll see babies dieing even worse than at the present time.

I'm sure Netanyahu is drooling at the thought of all Palestinians leaving Gaza, just as he knew the rockets would come when they killed the Defense Minister for Gaza. You don't think this is all a set up?

And when Israel has Gaza, will that be enough? No, Sinai is next.

OK, I'm a Debbie Downer, but who has really thought this situation thru?


----------



## GM1

> *‘Timing of attack no coincidence’*
> 
> Meanwhile, experts are starting to question the timing of the Israeli attack on Gaza which is not viewed as accidental. Israel will hold a general election on January 22 and conservative Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has pledged to retaliate harshly against Hamas.
> 
> Eric Draitser, a geopolitical analyst for Stop Imperialism sees the attack as fitting in with the pre-election campaign to influence Israel's general election.
> 
> “The timing of the attack is not a coincidence. Even though Israel’s Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu is seen as the only option, he was also pushing hard for Romney to win,” Draitser told RT. “And now this attack could be one of the ways Netanyahu is trying to exercise his own power in the country, showing that Israel is not weak and that the administration will push forward with this imperialistic agenda no matter who won the US election.”
> 
> *Freelance journalist Lior Sternfeld has drawn a direct parallel between the pre-election November 2012 attack on Gaza and the 2008-2009 pre-election attack.
> 
> Even though Netanyahu does not face much opposition, “he knows that the way to ensure his victory in the upcoming elections will be by diverting the public discourse from demands of social justice to existential threats imposed on Israel by the bogeyman – Hamas,” Sternfeld argues in his column for Informed Comment.
> 
> He also believes that Hamas’ retaliatory response was predictable and even more so, encouraged.
> 
> “With the 2013 elections just months away, Israel decided to break a ceasefire and assassinate the Hamas senior military persona, Ahmed Jabari,” Sternfeld writes. “And as expected Hamas responded with firing rockets on Israel’s southern regions and a full-scale war is being evolved.”


you can read the whole article here: Decision bombing? Israel's 'election attack' triggers Gaza war spiral


----------



## hyper_janice

GM1 said:


> you can read the whole article here: Decision bombing? Israel's 'election attack' triggers Gaza war spiral


Thanks for sharing, I appreciate it.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> I feel for the Palestinians ... but more so because the countries around them don't really care what happens to them. Yes we have banners up etc etc but that is about the extent of their sympathy.


Palestinian leaders are more concerned about their own rhetoric than the well being of their people. As usual, civilians on both sides pay the price


----------



## aykalam

Ground operations inside Gaza are not new, last took place briefly in 2008. Egypt is unlikely to get actively involved in the strip as the country does not have the resources to engage: war is expensive and the Egyptian army obsolete.


----------



## CatMandoo

Janice, I think this is probably a rumor, like most things heard and read in Egyptian media. Moving Palestinians to the Sinai has been something IsraHell has pushed for, for a long time. I don't forsee it ever happening on many accounts.

My total respect to Mr. Galloway.


----------



## MaidenScotland

As a Scot who knows Galloway.. believe me you don't want to respect him. You really should google him and not respect him on what he says here..


----------



## aykalam

CatMandoo said:


> Janice, I think this is probably a rumor, like most things heard and read in Egyptian media. Moving Palestinians to the Sinai has been something IsraHell has pushed for, for a long time. I don't forsee it ever happening on many accounts.
> 
> My total respect to Mr. Galloway.
> 
> George Galloway explaining to a Jew that they have no right in Palestine - DAM - YouTube


He's saying that Muslims protect Jews?!  that may wash for a Western audience without a clue of what goes on in the Middle East. His knowledge on Spanish history is also lacking


----------



## hyper_janice

aykalam said:


> Palestinian leaders are more concerned about their own rhetoric than the well being of their people. As usual, civilians on both sides pay the price


PALESTINIANS LEADERS! Oh come on and the pre-ellection timing for Netanyahu's well being and his constant lies are not just to cover his butt, and a war is good for his people, and the extremism caused by a war will be such a delightful consequence for the Israeli people to endure? 


Let's get it right - both leaderships suck.


----------



## aykalam

hyper_janice said:


> PALESTINIANS LEADERS! Oh come on and the pre-ellection timing for Netanyahu's well being and his constant lies are not just to cover his butt, and a war is good for his people, and the extremism caused by a war will be such a delightful consequence for the Israeli people to endure?
> 
> 
> Let's get it right - both leaderships suck.


I was replying to MS post regarding the lack of interest by other Arab countries: "I feel for the Palestinians ... but more so because the countries around them don't really care what happens to them. Yes we have banners up etc etc but that is about the extent of their sympathy" 

BOTH Israeli and Palestinian political leadership are indeed to blame for the ongoing conflict.


----------



## hyper_janice

MaidenScotland said:


> As a Scot who knows Galloway.. believe me you don't want to respect him. You really should google him and not respect him on what he says here..


It is hard to defy total logic. You keep the good and throw away the bad. You got some logic to support your opinion?


----------



## hyper_janice

MaidenScotland said:


> As a Scot who knows Galloway.. believe me you don't want to respect him. You really should google him and not respect him on what he says here..


you got a link? HERE????? Goggle land is a very large place.


----------



## hyper_janice

aykalam said:


> He's saying that Muslims protect Jews?!  that may wash for a Western audience without a clue of what goes on in the Middle East. His knowledge on Spanish history is also lacking


Were you listening? protectED the Jews in the past. Maybe you should listen again. Please verify lack of Spanish history. What did he say that was wrong?


----------



## hyper_janice

MaidenScotland said:


> As a Scot who knows Galloway.. believe me you don't want to respect him. You really should google him and not respect him on what he says here..


Wikipedia = no slanderous statements. Logic is logic and when a person makes sense, no matter if they are a total idiot, the logic is what should prevail. No one person is smart in all the subjects there are to discuss in this world.


----------



## MaidenScotland

No I am not going to start looking out links do some reading for yourself.. .. I know this man first hand.. I know his history and to say respect to someone just because of what has been seen in one video is in my view is rather silly..

I feel for the Palestinians.. I don't believe what Israel is doing is legal or morally right however I don't jump on the bandwagon and scream down with Israel just because I am in Egypt...


----------



## hyper_janice

MaidenScotland said:


> No I am not going to start looking out links do some reading for yourself.. .. I know this man first hand.. I know his history and to say respect to someone just because of what has been seen in one video is in my view is rather silly..
> 
> 
> I feel for the Palestinians.. I don't believe what Israel is doing is legal or morally right however I don't jump on the bandwagon and scream down with Israel just because I am in Egypt...


And how do you know CatMandoo has respect after only seeing one video? Do you know that person? Do you know they have only seen one of the videos?

Who asked you to jump on the bandwagon? Who asked you to scream down with Israel? I started this discussion to try and understand what people are thinking and express my concerns. There is no need to insult people. I'd be insulted if I said I respected someone and you told me I only watched one video. People's beliefs are not formed by one video. That does not make sense. Respect is not formed on one video and when you attack a person, expect defense.

I do not understand why you insist on voicing your opinion without confirmation of that opinion. Others have not had a problem doing this. You are entitled to express your opinion but the validity of that opinion is highly disregarded when not validated. 

If you would like me to leave this forum permanently, be honest and just ask me to. I will. Please stop being malicious and then self defensive when you are confronted with the maliciousness. As I have done, please excuse yourself and say you are sorry.


----------



## hyper_janice

CatMandoo said:


> Janice, I think this is probably a rumor, like most things heard and read in Egyptian media. Moving Palestinians to the Sinai has been something IsraHell has pushed for, for a long time. I don't forsee it ever happening on many accounts.
> 
> My total respect to Mr . Galloway.
> 
> George Galloway explaining to a Jew that they have no right in Palestine - DAM - YouTube


When a small girl in my choir class (high school) walked up to me and stated her elation about Israel obtaining their new land. My question to her (at the age of about 16 or 17) was "What will happen to the people that are living there now?" Her response to me was "They will forget." My response to her was, if you throw someone out of their home do you really expect them to forget? She said it may take some time. I told her that didn't make it right.

It is not like I have not been thinking about this subject a very long time as I am 55 years old. 

I still think about my initial reaction which I have been told by many your innital reaction is usually the right impression.

You can rationalize injustice to make it appear to be justice but that does not make it true justice. I think it's called politics and the more you see politics the more it appears like a pile of crap.


----------



## CatMandoo

hyper_janice said:


> When a small girl in my choir class (high school) walked up to me and stated her elation about Israel obtaining their new land. My question to her (at the age of about 16 or 17) was "What will happen to the people that are living there now?" Her response to me was "They will forget." My response to her was, if you throw someone out of their home do you really expect them to forget? She said it may take some time. I told her that didn't make it right.
> 
> It is not like I have not been thinking about this subject a very long time as I am 55 years old.
> 
> I still think about my initial reaction which I have been told by many your innital reaction is usually the right impression.
> 
> You can rationalize injustice to make it appear to be justice but that does not make it true justice. I think it's called politics and the more you see politics the more it appears like a pile of crap.


Janice, I am married to a Palestinian, 70 years old, who was born in Jaffa. All of the land and buildings his family owned are gone, stolen. He still has many distant relatives who live in Occupied Palestine. 

What I read here is nothing new to me. It's just a another reinforcement of how sick this world has truly become.


----------



## jojo

I think this whole issue is too big for the forum to discuss rationally and without arguing. So please put your thoughts and opinions down diplomatically

Jo xxx


----------



## hyper_janice

jojo said:


> I think this whole issue is too big for the forum to discuss rationally and without arguing. So please put your thoughts and opinions down diplomatically
> 
> Jo xxx


So does that mean you are talking to the other moderator or me? I have not seen one person offensive other than the other moderator. If I have been offensive, please state where.

Respectfully,
Janice (Loza, being interpreted crazy sweet nut filled with God's grace by my Egyptian family)


----------



## hyper_janice

CatMandoo said:


> Janice, I am married to a Palestinian, 70 years old, who was born in Jaffa. All of the land and buildings his family owned are gone, stolen. He still has many distant relatives who live in Occupied Palestine.
> 
> What I read here is nothing new to me. It's just a another reinforcement of how sick this world has truly become.


I am truly sorry for your pain and I know that does not replace your loss. I am also sorry for the insensitive arrogant acts that have been done to your husband. Again, I know it does not replace his loss. I wonder when the people of the world will wake up if they ever will. It makes me sick to see this Palestinian harassment. 

People have the right to be sad, mad and hurt when injustice happens. Anyone that thinks otherwise is just....(I'm supposed to be respectful so I'll stop).


----------



## PoleDancer

CatMandoo said:


> My total respect to Mr. Galloway.


Up to you who you respect, but I rather suspect that if you were a little more familiar with Mr Galloway, you might revise your opinion.

Mine is that he is a total arse. 










George Galloway's rape comments 'made me feel sick', says rape victim | Society | The Guardian

Sir, I salute your courage, your strength, and your indefatigability [to Saddam Hussein] - George Galloway


----------



## CatMandoo

"The concerted attempt to demonize George Galloway over his comments on the rape allegations levelled at Julian Assange is reflective of something rotten in British cultural life. Nothing short of a lynching-by-media is being attempted by a range of commentators from right to left, to the point where there's no room left on the bandwagon.

George Galloway's crime is that he spoke the truth without fear or favour as he and many others see it. As history proves, 'In a time of universal deceit telling the truth is a revolutionary act'.

John Wight: In Defence of George Galloway


and since the person who started this thread is no longer here, I have nothing more to say on this topic.


----------



## CAIRODEMON

PoleDancer said:


> Up to you who you respect, but I rather suspect that if you were a little more familiar with Mr Galloway, you might revise your opinion.
> 
> Mine is that he is a total arse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Galloway's rape comments 'made me feel sick', says rape victim | Society | The Guardian
> 
> Sir, I salute your courage, your strength, and your indefatigability [to Saddam Hussein] - George Galloway


I think that you are being to kind to him. But upon reflection what does that say about the people who recently elected him? :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland

CAIRODEMON said:


> I think that you are being to kind to him. But upon reflection what does that say about the people who recently elected him? :eyebrows:




Lets not go there.. we know how he got elected


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> "The concerted attempt to demonize George Galloway over his comments on the rape allegations levelled at Julian Assange is reflective of something rotten in British cultural life. Nothing short of a lynching-by-media is being attempted by a range of commentators from right to left, to the point where there's no room left on the bandwagon.
> 
> George Galloway's crime is that he spoke the truth without fear or favour as he and many others see it. As history proves, 'In a time of universal deceit telling the truth is a revolutionary act'.
> 
> John Wight: In Defence of George Galloway
> 
> 
> and since the person who started this thread is no longer here, I have nothing more to say on this topic.




ahh if that had been his only slip... We know GG of old.. crickey he was the MP for my area for a time.. so yes I think I know him,


----------



## Sonrisa

hyper_janice said:


> I am very concerned for the Palestinians. I send home information to my family and old friends because America's media is negligent of informing the people of what is truly happening. I have done this for a long time. Yesterday I made several posts to Barak Obama.
> 
> Ramifications is what I was talking about in the first post. If Egypt does this, do you not think there will be consequences from not only Israel? You don't think that Israel will close this border and expand their land grab and infiltrate the Strip? Do you think they will allow them back, if you do you're not thinking straight. Many Palestinians have been thrown off their land and not compensated monetarily. They have done this in batches sending them away destitute in buses, bus after bus. They escalate their evil actions and the US sits by knowing Israel is wrong. Have you ever looked at the expressions of Obama's face while in the presence of Netanyahu? It is a look at total disdain.
> 
> Now think about Egypt. They ship all these Palestinians into Sinai. Egypt is a mess right now, anyone that doesn't admit that is just plain a liar. The crime rate is at an all-time high, why? People are desperate.
> 
> Where will the food come to feed these people? Do you really think the Arab league is going to help? You can answer this question with answering the following question. Has the Arab league done anything in the past to help the Palestinians other than help keep them locked up in an open-air prison? The people of Egypt can not feed themselves so how can they feed the Palestinians? Do you think America can help - just the same as the Arab League and Egypt, no their people are going thru their own economic hell right now. OK, food prices go up, more people desperate, more crime. You think it's bad now? Just wait!
> 
> Now what about housing? Egypt already has people living in shacks worse than the Palestinians would care to imagine for housing. If Egypt can't house their own people properly, what makes anyone think that they can aid the Palestinians. What is the difference if the people die from a bullet or pneumonia, the later takes longer and is more inhumane. Of coarse the most frail will die, yes, we'll see babies dieing even worse than at the present time.
> 
> I'm sure Netanyahu is drooling at the thought of all Palestinians leaving Gaza, just as he knew the rockets would come when they killed the Defense Minister for Gaza. You don't think this is all a set up?
> 
> And when Israel has Gaza, will that be enough? No, Sinai is next.
> 
> OK, I'm a Debbie Downer, but who has really thought this situation thru?


When you first posted, I thought you were talking nonsense, so I didnt want to contribute to the topic, but As the days go by I am increasingly agreeing with your opinion.

First of all, I dont think Israel wants or needs to grab Gaza land itself, the aim is to have total control over what happens in its borders and that includes controlling and regularly inspecting and being physicall present in Gaza and the, yes, much of the Sinai. And this is exactly how I think its going to end.


----------



## Sonrisa

Et voila, news has it that american troops wiil start to arrive in the Sinai from next week. On the positive side, Sharm vendors will be once again busy selling viagra and trashy bars will be happy to be filled again.

http://rt.com/usa/news/ceasefire-us-sinai-israel-435/


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sonrisa said:


> Et voila, news has it that american troops wiil start to arrive in the Sinai from next week. On the positive side, Sharm vendors will be once again busy selling viagra and trashy bars will be happy to be filled again.
> 
> Netanyahu agreed to ceasefire after Obama promised US troops in Sinai next week? — RT




and the airport will be busy flying in ladies of the night


----------



## Sonrisa

MaidenScotland said:


> and the airport will be busy flying in ladies of the night


Excellent, that should pump up turist numbers. Syrian refugees and now night ladies should bring tourist numbers back to pre revolution levels. Success!


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> Et voila, news has it that american troops wiil start to arrive in the Sinai from next week. On the positive side, Sharm vendors will be once again busy selling viagra and trashy bars will be happy to be filled again.
> 
> Netanyahu agreed to ceasefire after Obama promised US troops in Sinai next week? — RT


American "peacekeeping" troops are not new in Sinai, they are part of an international group based in Egypt since Camp David.

MFO - Multinational Force & Observers

Of course the key of this new surge will be their numbers and their mandate, as in, will they take an active role in defending Israel? If so, they will become a target for the many rogue and heavily armed nutcases in the area. 

This is bad news for the whole of Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> American "peacekeeping" troops are not new in Sinai, they are part of an international group based in Egypt since Camp David.
> 
> MFO - Multinational Force & Observers
> 
> Of course the key of this new surge will be their numbers and their mandate, as in, will they take an active role in defending Israel? If so, they will become a target for the many rogue and heavily armed nutcases in the area.
> 
> This is bad news for the whole of Egypt




I knew they were here.. was luckily enough to go to a marines party years ago but I thought this meant that they would now be visible


----------



## Sonrisa

This is bad news for the whole of Egypt[/QUOTE]

Why? Egypt has its own mess to sort out, and I think Sinai should be the last of its worries


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> This is bad news for the whole of Egypt


Why? Egypt has its own mess to sort out, and I think Sinai should be the last of its worries[/QUOTE]

Sinai is part of Egypt's own mess. The last thing the country needs is a visible foreign military becoming terror targets a la Afghanistan


----------



## Lanason

aykalam said:


> Why? Egypt has its own mess to sort out, and I think Sinai should be the last of its worries


Sinai is part of Egypt's own mess. The last thing the country needs is a visible foreign military becoming terror targets a la Afghanistan[/QUOTE]

Yet again the Americans think they know best 

Leave it to the UK and French (and other Europeans) who know the area and are respected - Sadly, I fear that the USA can only do damage


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> Sinai is part of Egypt's own mess. The last thing the country needs is a visible foreign military becoming terror targets a la Afghanistan


Yet again the Americans think they know best 

Leave it to the UK and French (and other Europeans) who know the area and are respected - Sadly, I fear that the USA can only do damage [/QUOTE]



they threw us out and the country has done down hill ever since,, just my opinion of course


----------



## aykalam

Leave it to the UK and French (and other Europeans) who know the area and are respected - Sadly, I fear that the USA can only do damage [/QUOTE]

I'm not really keen on any foreign army getting actively involved inside Egyptian territory, for the reasons stated above. Although I do agree Europeans are generally not as "hated" as Americans. Why change that? 

We are pulling out of other countries, why start here now?


----------



## MaidenScotland

At the end of the day Egypt has to start standing on its own two feet...


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> At the end of the day Egypt has to start standing on its own two feet...


pull their finger :clap2:


----------



## txlstewart

The Americans are coming as part of the UN Peacekeeping troops already posted in the Sinai. Perhaps I am just a dumb American, but didn't the UN arrange this? 

By the way, the sentiment I see (on a daily basis) is that we do NOT want to get involved in Egypt's business. News coverage of Egypt is minimal, with the focus now on Gaza and Syria.


----------



## aykalam

For what is worth, the news was officially denied by the army on state radio today

and there is also this

http://dailynewsegypt.com/2012/11/24/armed-forces-deny-deployment-of-us-troops-in-sinai/


----------

